# Киста крестцового канала



## Павлентий (21 Мар 2008)

Здравствуйте!
у жены на МРТ ,кроме всего прочего ,была выявлена периваскулярная киста крестцового канала размерами 1,1х0,8см на уровне S2 позвонка.
если не трудно,объясните пож-ста что это такое и есть ли не хирургические методы лечения?жене врач ничего про этот диагноз  не рассказала,назначила растяжку,но мы боимся...

вот полное описание:
Высота межпозвонковых дисков L3-5 и сигналы от них по T2 снижены ,высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
 Дорзальные диффузные протрузии дисков L3/L4, L5/L5 ,размером до 0.3-0.4 см,распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон.
 Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне протрузий дисков, сигнал от структур спинного мозга(поТ1 и Т2) не изменён.Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные,признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
Периваскулярная киста крестцового канала рвзмерами 1,1х0,8 см на уровне S2 позвоночника.
  Растяжку рекомендовали аппаратную на кушетке.
если попал не в ту тему-прошу прощения,но интересует соб-нно ,что такое эта киста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Мар 2008)

*киста крестцового канала*

Обычно это просто находка при исследовании. Причиной боли быть не может (ИМХО), надо следить, через год повторить исследование.


----------



## Павлентий (22 Мар 2008)

*киста крестцового канала*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обычно это просто находка при исследовании. Причиной боли быть не может (ИМХО), надо следить, через год повторить исследование.



а нужно ли что-то особенное предпринимать чтобы киста не росла,
или надо просто за ней наблюдать...
если можно,хотя-бы в двух словах ,что это


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2008)

*киста крестцового канала*

Киста – полостное образование, заполненное жидкостью.
Всё зависит от размеров и от того на что давит. Поэтому важно знать что, как и где болит.
В вашем варианте может и не давить ни на что. На томограф-то, почему пошли?
Способов консервативного воздействия, не знаю. Может кто-то на форуме знает?
так, только гомеопаты заявляют о способности уменьшать размеры.


----------



## Павлентий (23 Мар 2008)

*киста крестцового канала*

спасибо большое ,что ответили.


----------



## Павлентий (2 Июл 2008)

*удаление грыжи декомпрессором*

Здравствуйте!
очень хочется услышать мнения о данной операции,особенно о последствиях.
если кто-нибудь испытал на себе-поделитесь пожалуйста результатом.
помогла ли операция и какие осложнения могут быть.
буду очень благодарен.


----------



## Павлентий (3 Июл 2008)

*операция*

Здравствуйте!
мне предложили операцию по удалению грыж с помощью декомпрессора.
показали этот приборчик:выглядит как шприц с батарейками,на конце  иглы которого находится малюсенький шнек.
во время операции иглу воткнут в межпозвонковый диск потом она будет вращаться и,как я понял,часть диска будет намотана и отделена этой иглой.
очень хочется узнать мнения о такой операции,особенно от врачей и пациентов,которые через это прошли.Очень интересуют последствия данной процедуры и действительно ли она помогла "доконца".
Мне хирург сказал ,что через неделю буду как огурец,а как на самом деле....
пожалуйста прокоментируйте эту затею,буду очень благодарен!


----------



## Павлентий (3 Июл 2008)

*про декомпрессор...*

Здавствуйте!
Мне 31 год и в поясничном отделе имею три грыжы(две вбок и одна по центру) на разных уровнях.
мне предложили с помощью декомпрессора под местным наркозом у брать эти грыжи.хирург операцию описал как рядовое событие в их клинике и сказал,что через неделю буду чувствовать себя отлично и верусь к работе(типа какой-то,не запомнил имя, спортсмен после такой операции выиграл соревнования по бегу)
ВОПРОС:кто-нибудь сталкивался с данной процедурой?...
очень интересует результат и послеоперационный период.
большая просьба к администрации* не удаляйте это сообщение*aiwan


----------



## Анатолий (3 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  про декомпрессор...*

Больше информации, о самочувствии.


----------



## Павлентий (3 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  про декомпрессор...*

о самочуствии:долг  ходить больно,долго стоять больно,долго сидеть больно.при ходьбе прихрамываю на левую ногу.спасаюсь корсетом.очень быстро устаёт спина.невропатолог послал в хирургию.там сказали ,что мануальная терапия-уже поздно,а всяческие блокады не надолго и всё равно я к ним приду,но уже в более худшем состоянии.
предложили данную операцию.вот я и интерсуюсь,может кто-нибудь проходил подобное.


----------

